# Konami charges $10 for Metal Gear Survive save slot



## gnmmarechal (Feb 23, 2018)

lmao what? Things are bad as is and they pull this?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

No Kojima, no buy.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Feb 23, 2018)

Lets all point and laugh at them. *points and laughs at them*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Lets all point and laugh at them. *points and laughs at them*


Or we can hope they sell sony the metal gear rights so kojima can do what he does best again (Even if it means being a playstation 5 exclusive title, with potential pc like street fighter 5) Just gonna have to swallow that like a oversized pill a old person tries to do without any water.


----------



## SnAQ (Feb 23, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or we can hope they sell sony the metal gear rights so kojima can do what he does best again (Even if it means being a playstation 5 exclusive title, with potential pc like street fighter 5) Just gonna have to swallow that like a oversized pill a old person tries to do without any water.



More likely Playstation 6


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 23, 2018)

So ridiculous. Companies just don't know when to stop.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Feb 23, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> More likely Playstation 6


No, that is for a new castlevania game after bloodstained comes out and they reminded they have a game like that.


----------



## NutymcNuty (Feb 23, 2018)

That's Fucked...


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 23, 2018)

Homebrew does what, um, gym company don't


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wh- - what?...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2018)

Does this include a pachinko minigame while we're at it?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Does this include a pachinko minigame while we're at it?


Normal Brain: Pachinko minigame to get stuff you need to progress the game
Big Brain: Buying lootboxes with money to get stuff you need to progress the game
Cosmic Brain: Paying to play the pachinko minigame which rewards you with a lootbox


----------



## T-hug (Feb 23, 2018)

How disconnected from the industry and core gamers do you have to be to keep coming up with this stuff?

Better still, how many people will pay? How much does that save slot make Konami? Surely the game hasn't sold well..


----------



## jDSX (Feb 23, 2018)

Konami is on their last leg at this point, they should sell the IPs to other companies at this point.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Feb 23, 2018)

Seems like they're testing the waters for a cloud service.


----------



## Daggot (Feb 23, 2018)

Never trust konami. The only good thing they have going these days is duel links.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nothing unusual at all, Elder Scrolls Online has the same system for buying additional save slots. All things considered, you only need one, just as it was the case with Metal Gear Online. Having played the beta quite extensively it's a pretty serviceable game, I'll be picking it up myself.


----------



## tech3475 (Feb 23, 2018)

Well at least they're keeping "F**Konami" fresh and relevant.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 23, 2018)

They're shooting themselves in the foot


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 23, 2018)

Did EA hack into their servers?


----------



## Lightyose (Feb 23, 2018)

More money tricks...


----------



## Jayro (Feb 23, 2018)

This might be the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## Sanksuel (Feb 23, 2018)

the only way to grab SV points is paying?? there's no other way on in-game?


----------



## 8BitWonder (Feb 23, 2018)

Taking a feature (Is it even a feature at this point?) so central to games as save slots and charging for them is moronic.
I really do hope this gets as much backlash as it deserves so no other studios or developers get the same idea.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing unusual at all, Elder Scrolls Online has the same system for buying additional save slots. All things considered, you only need one, just as it was the case with Metal Gear Online. Having played the beta quite extensively it's a pretty serviceable game, I'll be picking it up myself.


Wut? I'm sure I have more than one save slot in ESO


----------



## leon315 (Feb 23, 2018)

but to be clear that's only in the VANILLA game right? was it patched out in D1 patch??


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing unusual at all, Elder Scrolls Online has the same system for buying additional save slots. All things considered, you only need one, just as it was the case with Metal Gear Online. Having played the beta quite extensively it's a pretty serviceable game, I'll be picking it up myself.


I suppose, but 6 different saves for free is a bit different than 1. Do the differences in gameplay and style warrant no additional saves? Or rather, are there no choices made near the beginning that cannot be altered later through course of play, as there are in elder scrolls (sort of)?


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing unusual at all, Elder Scrolls Online has the same system for buying additional save slots. All things considered, you only need one, just as it was the case with Metal Gear Online. Having played the beta quite extensively it's a pretty serviceable game, I'll be picking it up myself.



i have played the beta as well and was surprised i enjoyed. To be honest I never completed a metal gear solid title. I found the titles too difficulty for me to be paitent with. sold the first collection released on the ps3 asap.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 23, 2018)

Wow.. what a greedy. I am glad that I am not fan of this game but I feel bad for those fan. They should complaint and let Konami heard their voice! No charge!


----------



## RustInPeace (Feb 23, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 115405
> 
> Metal Gear Survive is the first Metal Gear game since the series creator's exit from the company. Of course, it was target of criticism from fans ever since it was announced, having basically only the FOX Engine in common with Metal Gear and slandered for misuse of the Metal Gear name as a quick cash grab. But is the game really that bad? Apparently, in its core, it's not that bad of a game.
> 
> ...



I liked the writing in this post, I just felt like sharing that.

The extent of my Konami indulgence in life has just been Sunset Riders, Yu-Gi-Oh, and of course Castlevania (1 and 4 to be specific). That practice of theirs with save slots sounds stupid. Konami seems to just bury themselves at least once a year, and it's impressive they hit their quota of suckage already in February.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2018)

Next great idea: pay1$ to load the Save everytime


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 23, 2018)

I have only one thing to say.
#FucKonami


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Nothing unusual at all, Elder Scrolls Online has the same system for buying additional save slots. All things considered, you only need one, just as it was the case with Metal Gear Online. Having played the beta quite extensively it's a pretty serviceable game, I'll be picking it up myself.


Elder Scrolls Online is an online game where character data is stored on servers, so more characters means more server stress. This is an offline game. Why on earth would they need to charge for save slot for a single player game? Is multiplayer always on? 

This is just pathetic. Charging for measly data such as save slots is such obvious grasping.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

Don't buy this game, and don't support Konami.  They're shifting everything to gambling, they don't give a fuck about real gaming.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2018)

I never really got into MGS, but I respect Kojima like I respect Inafune.  they're both very talented men who got shafted by their own companies.  though, I'm not sure if you'd consider Kojima to be part of Konami since he owns his own production company, and Inafune does now too I believe.


----------



## Mikemk (Feb 23, 2018)

In before $1.99/save.  Not the slot, just each save.


----------



## Viri (Feb 23, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Or we can hope they sell sony the metal gear rights so kojima can do what he does best again (Even if it means being a playstation 5 exclusive title, with potential pc like street fighter 5) Just gonna have to swallow that like a oversized pill a old person tries to do without any water.


I don't think Kojima wants to work on another MGS game. He didn't even want to work on MGS4, and only did because of fan backlash. He wants to work on new things, he's sick to death of Metal Gear.

Also, charging people for other save slots makes no sense. You're supposed to want the player to make multiple characters after finishing it with their first. That way they'll replay the game, over and over, and have more chances to milk the player dry.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 23, 2018)

Do you have the option to earn such a thing in game or is it paid only?

Distasteful either way but the option to earn things in game would make it slightly less so.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> Elder Scrolls Online is an online game where character data is stored on servers, so more characters means more server stress. This is an offline game. Why on earth would they need to charge for save slot for a single player game? Is multiplayer always on?
> 
> This is just pathetic. Charging for measly data such as save slots is such obvious grasping.


On that note, wouldn't it be pretty easy for someone to crack this save system?  Assuming save files are stored locally.  Could either switch characters while keeping a single slot, or open up more slots for free.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2018)

I think the big problem here is that they're using in game currency that converts into real world currency, so a lot of people will midlessly buy this shit and have no idea what that they're spending their own money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> Wut? I'm sure I have more than one save slot in ESO





osaka35 said:


> I suppose, but 6 different saves for free is a bit different than 1. Do the differences in gameplay and style warrant no additional saves? Or rather, are there no choices made near the beginning that cannot be altered later through course of play, as there are in elder scrolls (sort of)?


Elder Scrolls is also an MMORPG, you need a few slots, you most certainly don't need multiple slots here. The point stands - once you max out, you buy additional slots from the Crown store.


Pluupy said:


> Elder Scrolls Online is an online game where character data is stored on servers, so more characters means more server stress. This is an offline game. Why on earth would they need to charge for save slot for a single player game? Is multiplayer always on?
> 
> This is just pathetic. Charging for measly data such as save slots is such obvious grasping.


Metal Gear Survive is primarily online, playing the game offline makes no sense judging by the Beta. The whole point of the game is to build bases and play hoard mode with other players, I assume the single player campaign serves as a glorified tutorial.


Xzi said:


> On that note, wouldn't it be pretty easy for someone to crack this save system?  Assuming save files are stored locally.  Could either switch characters while keeping a single slot, or open up more slots for free.


I very much doubt they're entirely local, they probably sync with the cloud since the game has a huge online component to it.


----------



## Arras (Feb 23, 2018)

This isn't really uncommon for MMO type games. Apparently the game is pretty heavy on multiplayer and can't even be played completely offline. Still, MMOs offer much, much more content than this game likely does, and even then they usually have a few character slots per server, not just a single one. Konami pls.


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> Elder Scrolls is also an MMORPG, you need a few slots, you most certainly don't need multiple slots here. The point stands - once you max out, you buy additional slots from the Crown store.



sooooo, that's a yes to no meaningful permanent choices near the beginning?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 23, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> sooooo, that's a yes to no permanent choices near the beginning?


I was under the impression that there were no permanent choices to be made, but I'll have to look into the press pack, my experience with Survive is limited to the beta as I didn't want to spoil anything for myself, even though it's not a real MGS game.

More than one slot would most certainly be pleasant, but the lack of extra slots is shrug-worthy for me, playing multiple instances seems silly for a game like this. It's obviously a scheme to milk customers, but it's not something that bothers me since I obviously won't buy extra slots.


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 23, 2018)

Its hilarious ( and depressing ) how scummy this game is. Why 10 bucks? do they offer an cloud save file with this? Some people think this game is not that bad, thats okay by me. As for me i never seen something that looks so recycled, generic and lifeless in my life. The only good thing about it is the fact its using the FOX engine.

Anyone seen the final boss on youtube? Its so freaking badly designed, a really F*ck you to Metal Gear


----------



## Sketchy1 (Feb 23, 2018)

now in this particular game, im not really surprised considering for games like this you only ever really _need_ one slot anyway, but this is gonna suck if other companies see that they can, just because.

but what hurts anyway is $10 for 1 save. feelsbadman


----------



## Meteor7 (Feb 23, 2018)

Konami just had to pull a Konami somehow. If the game wasn't an absolute garbage fire, they'd need to use some offensive business practices to even it out.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 23, 2018)

Foxi4 said:


> I very much doubt they're entirely local, they probably sync with the cloud since the game has a huge online component to it.


I see.  Oh well, being almost entirely online is just all the more reason not to get it when I've already got MGSV.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2018)

Whew, good thing I haven't had interest in newer Konami games


----------



## DarthDub (Feb 23, 2018)

A weapon to surpass Metal Gear...Money.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 23, 2018)

Its ok guys. Nobody will have to pay the $10 charge because nobody will ever want to play the game more than once.



Spoiler



#truthbombs


----------



## digipimp75 (Feb 23, 2018)

This is so laughably bad, you almost have to admire them for it.  Only Konami would have the balls to pull this shit.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 23, 2018)

digipimp75 said:


> This is so laughably bad, you almost have to admire them for it.  Only Konami would have the balls to pull this shit.


Or Nintendo.
AMERIJAPAN, FUCK YEAH!


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 23, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Or Nintendo.
> AMERIJAPAN, FUCK YEAH!



Yeah, but at least they make games people care about


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 23, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, but at least they make games people care about


Twue.
Twue dat.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Feb 23, 2018)

Micro-Transactions: 

The end of all good franchises. 

For the love of god; can we go back to the days of the Wii and GameCube. When things such as Micro Transactions didn't exist!?


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Feb 23, 2018)

How does family share/play work with this game? I know certain games, like PUBG, only have one character stored on the server even if you play on another account. This may be an attempt to compliment (or circumvent) game sharing.


----------



## zoogie (Feb 23, 2018)

They should make the game free-to-play but charge $40 for the first save slot 

This is what I call pay-to-save™ and I'm trademarking it here. Call me for the right$. ^-^


----------



## WhiteMaze (Feb 23, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Does this include a pachinko minigame while we're at it?



*Freaking comedy gold.*


----------



## RedoLane (Feb 23, 2018)

A microtransaction *to* *surpass Metal Gear*.


----------



## SomeKindOfUsername (Feb 23, 2018)

Reading that two other non-MMORPGs, Metal Gear Online and Everybody's Golf, also charge for additional character slots (although they had 4 or more slots available from the beginning). Seems like people are kinda late to the protest party because they want to party with Kojima, but better late than never I guess.


----------



## joepassive (Feb 23, 2018)

the only thing left is they'll make you to buy a DLC in order to start the game. every. damn. time.


----------



## jmrodrigues (Feb 23, 2018)

Could be coincidence, but Kona means *unt in my language...


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 23, 2018)

jmrodrigues said:


> Could be coincidence, but Kona means *unt in my language...


Fuck Konami never made any more sense.


----------



## dAVID_ (Feb 24, 2018)

Wow, I think Konami has just invented the single greatest way to make your game die on launch. Congrats to them.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Feb 24, 2018)

Please, just kill yourself, Konami.


----------



## Bowl0l (Feb 24, 2018)

Next installment, pay $4.99 for a chance to load your save.


----------



## guily6669 (Feb 24, 2018)

I find the game kinda stupid... I will Skip it!

I have like dozens better indie actual survival games to play which I also don't bother playing...


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 24, 2018)

People are surprised when Konami does something shitty?

The game is a garbage fire. They must've paid big to get the reviews they got, or the finished product must've been a completely different game from the beta.
The game seems to be designed around the idea of being as fucking annoying as humanly possible.


----------



## eriol33 (Feb 24, 2018)

Konami is dead! This is worse than EA


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2018)

micro$ are just getting worse and worse soon you'll have to pay $ to buy the fucking title screen!


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 24, 2018)

How fucking perfect. They don't have Kojima and they immediately pull this shit. They KNOW how fucking bad they are, and they knew it couldn't get worse so they just took every opportunity at selling out


----------



## daniel26150 (Feb 24, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> So ridiculous. Companies just don't know when to stop.


Say that to inflation

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> micro$ are just getting worse and worse soon you'll have to pay $ to buy the fucking title screen!


Inflation is the culprit did you know that 10 years ago games go up in prices by 10 dollars and everybody complain about it image that games now should cost 90 dollars so that's why the put DLC and microtransactions I'm not defending companies but inflation has some fault on it and people too


----------



## YOUCANTSTOPME (Feb 24, 2018)

They couldn't just quickly slap together a quick extra mission real quick using recycled assets or something else instead of resorting to this?  Seriously???


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 24, 2018)

daniel26150 said:


> Say that to inflation
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Inflation has always existed. It is not something new.
And though it is real that inflation increased, it is not the only thing that has changed in the 20 years.

The game market is way bigger, meaning you sell much more of the same item and you only need to spend for producing the software once.
Also, the change in formats, from card to disc and from physical to digital, have lowered the costs of duplication.

So yes, inflation makes the costs per sale increase, but market expansion and change on duplication technology make them decrease. Of course game companies don't talk about this in their narrative. They would use whatever that adds up to their excuse for justifying the predatory scamming behaviour of microtransactions, forced DLCs, etc.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 24, 2018)

I imagine that in the future games will be like ala cart... Like the basic game is 50 bucks, ability to save 10 dollars. Online play? 10 dollars a month. Ohh but you want more than 3 friends in game? 10 bucks... Oh you have a guild? 100 bucks. Buy more music in game!!! In case the one 10 second loop of a song is driving you crazy! Only 10 dollars a song!!! 

Or you can just buy the complete edition for 300 dollars and 10 dollars a month! 

Then publishers will whine about how "Everyone is pirating our game!!!, we only made 3 billion dollars last quarter!!!"


----------



## Darksabre72 (Feb 24, 2018)

wow i didn't think konami would stoop that low


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 24, 2018)

Psionic Roshambo said:


> I imagine that in the future games will be like ala cart... Like the basic game is 50 bucks, ability to save 10 dollars. Online play? 10 dollars a month. Ohh but you want more than 3 friends in game? 10 bucks... Oh you have a guild? 100 bucks. Buy more music in game!!! In case the one 10 second loop of a song is driving you crazy! Only 10 dollars a song!!!
> 
> Or you can just buy the complete edition for 300 dollars and 10 dollars a month!
> 
> Then publishers will whine about how "Everyone is pirating our game!!!, we only made 3 billion dollars last quarter!!!"


"But I already bought that song for the last game, can't I just use that in this game?"

"Nope. You have to pay again, and our unified DRM technology will disable the use of music devices while you play. Deal with it and show me your wallet!"


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Feb 24, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> "But I already bought that song for the last game, can't I just use that in this game?"
> 
> "Nope. You have to pay again, and our unified DRM technology will disable the use of music devices while you play. Deal with it and show me your wallet!"



Yeah I am old so I enjoy retro games I grew up on.... That being said I can now understand why younger people would find buying the complete game attractive... These new games as a kid something like that would just A. make by blood boil and B. make me super not buy the game and also swear off the company unless they released something complete and at a reasonable price.

I mean this makes me angry and the last Metal Gear game I completed was on the PS2 (I still liked the first NES one better lol Engrish ftw!) So I wasn't planning on buying it at all, I guess I am just angry about this being a scum move.

Edit: Also this just punishes people who would be your biggest fans of the game... The people who would do multiple play through's and the same people who would hype the game up to friends as "Hey man you should totally play this game!"

Edit: And the fact that they want to charge for this... it's like spitting in a persons face after they bought your product... It's not even DLC... it's a god damned save slot.


----------



## mgrev (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm kinda laughing at this, because it's bad, but the f2p game RotMG also charges 1000 gold (1200 gold costs 10$, 500 costs 5$) for each character slot, and people don't mind at all. Then again, they're totally different games.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 24, 2018)

The sad thing is, people are still probably buying this game.

Just don't feed them your wallet or else they get what they want.


----------



## hiroakihsu (Feb 24, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Don't buy this game, and don't support Konami.  They're shifting everything to gambling, they don't give a fuck about real gaming.



This...and some other company (maybe Microsoft?) should just buy them and EA out at this point.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 24, 2018)

*SNARTS LOUDLY*
wow i love modern video games


----------



## Hyborix3 (Feb 24, 2018)

Triple _Ayyyy_ baby


----------



## |<roni&g (Feb 24, 2018)

Disgusting.

We need to fight back against this new crap in the game world.
PS4 charging for online.
Nintendo now thinking they can charge for online. (Fight back everyone)
Loot boxes/crates whatever they're all called, it's a disgrace the way games have gone and it won't stop unless users stop buying their garbage.
Everyone needs to complain and fight against this ish. 
You can all prevent nintendos upcoming fee if you start fighting and complaining hard right now.


----------



## Windowlicker (Feb 24, 2018)

They made it guys, somehow they fucked up even more than we thought they would.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 24, 2018)

konami finally did it they went from pathetic to truly pathetic and are now worse than activision


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 24, 2018)

How fucking high are they? What a crock of shit.

F*ckonami


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 24, 2018)

I guess the question everyone asks is...

Can metal gear survive this controversy? 



Spoiler



seriously, gbatemp...5 freaking pages and I'm the first to make that obvious pun?





sarkwalvein said:


> The game market is way bigger, meaning you sell much more of the same item and you only need to spend for producing the software once.
> Also, the change in formats, from card to disc and from physical to digital, have lowered the costs of duplication.


Erm... While true, there are as much if not more arguments for why games should be more expensive (higher cost to make em and more competition, to name a few large ones).


----------



## Ethevion (Feb 24, 2018)

I think they're living under a rock if they didn't see what happened with EA and being greedy. Even though this doesn't seem bad, it makes me wonder what would happen if other games had characters will different skills and such and would require a different save slot.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 24, 2018)

This is something that would make sense for a free to play game, but definitely not a $40 game in my opinion.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 24, 2018)

I'm so confused, they're charging $10 for an extra save slot? What other companies have done this?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 24, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm so confused, they're charging $10 for an extra save slot? What other companies have done this?


Some free to play games.. But afaik this is a paid game?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



|<roni&g said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> We need to fight back against this new crap in the game world.
> PS4 charging for online.
> ...


Paying to play online isn't even an issue. It's the other nickel and diming schemes that grind my gears.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 24, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Some free to play games.. But afaik this is a paid game?



I think so, but it's definitely not surprising given the direction they've been going.


----------



## jiV (Feb 24, 2018)

*points and laughs at them*


----------



## LittleFlame (Feb 24, 2018)

That's quite dumb, but they're probably still making profit off of this


----------



## specht (Feb 24, 2018)

Pretty sure they've done this before with MGO2.  Even tried to circumvent PSN fees by selling character slots through their own site.  I kinda saw this coming when TPP got rid of save slots altogether when every previous title let you start a new game and make a new save.

It's simple enough to use a different profile on your console to make a new character.  I believe PSPlus lets other accounts on your console play online as well.  Also just like TPP you can get SV coins by logging in weekly or completing challenges like the bounties in Monster Hunter World.

Uhh, I mean, it's a shitty practice that shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## MlgPro (Feb 24, 2018)

Konami: Were running low on funds what do we do?
Treyarch: Charge them for shit that was free in the past... We’ve done it before and it worked great Look at Black ops III

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Xzi (Feb 25, 2018)

OMG this game is such a dumpster fire.  



"Worse than Mass Effect: Andromeda" - Dunkey


----------



## leerpsp (Feb 25, 2018)

it sucks i think they are ruining the metal gear game doing that but on another unrelated note it make you wonder if Microsoft and sony will make you pay just to have the ability to buy the games and then pay an extra $10 to $20 on top of that to play your games online.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 25, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Paying to play online isn't even an issue. It's the other nickel and diming schemes that grind my gears.



Speak for yourself. Paying for online for basic play is an issue for me, mainly as it is not necessary from a technical standpoint and I don't reckon paid offerings offer anywhere near enough to justify it.

There are certainly other money grabbing schemes I dislike within games but we might have to have a further conversation on what goes there (I am happy for most cosmetic stuff, paid character/loadout choices in the cases of random limited selections by default, weapons that either offer an alternative means of playing or a similarly powerful weapon and a few others).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 25, 2018)

IGN gave it a shitty score hahaha it's over CONami


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 25, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> IGN gave it a shitty score hahaha it's over CONami



A bad score well deserved methinks


----------



## nWo (Feb 26, 2018)

This is so wrong that it´s awesome at the same time. Man, what dark ages we are living today.


----------



## iMythD (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow. What a joke. Paying for a FREAKING SAVE SLOT!?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> A bad score well deserved methinks


piece of garbage should have lost an extra 3 points alone for this disgrace


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 26, 2018)

What do they even plan to do after this? They know they can't support the series with just games like this and I doubt they are capable of making the next big Metal Gear game. 



Xzi said:


> OMG this game is such a dumpster fire.
> "Worse than Mass Effect: Andromeda" - Dunkey


I thought he was overreaching and maybe he is a bit, but after looking at some videos, it really doesn't look fun.

Kind of reminds me of Lost Reavers.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> What do they even plan to do after this? They know they can't support the series with just games like this and I doubt they are capable of making the next big Metal Gear game.
> 
> 
> I thought he was overreaching and maybe he is a bit, but after looking at some videos, it really doesn't look fun.
> ...



It looks like, Metal Gear meets Assassin's Creed   Ouch.


----------



## Capitan (Feb 26, 2018)

I want to say that it feels like punishment. Taking away a convenient functionality that has been included with games, and then charging customers for them to have it back.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 26, 2018)

The high cost of development pushed companies to do this kind of stuff.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> The high cost of development pushed companies to do this kind of stuff.



No one's making them going to ridiculous levels either.

Sounds a lot like complacency and/or blind sycophancy, i.e. people sounding comfortable no matter how FUBAR companies are.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> The high cost of development pushed companies to do this kind of stuff.


boo hoo if they can't handle it than sell the fucking franchise to someone who can


----------



## ertaboy356b (Feb 26, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> boo hoo if they can't handle it than sell the fucking franchise to someone who can


You mean, turn it into a pachinko machine.



the_randomizer said:


> No one's making them going to ridiculous levels either.
> 
> Sounds a lot like complacency and/or blind sycophancy, i.e. people sounding comfortable no matter how FUBAR companies are.



Expectations do. Imagine releasing a Wii level graphics metal gear after V.

Anyway the point is, AAA game development has been too costly that companies often finds way to extract more money from you just to cover development cost.

The race to better graphical fidelity has been ruining the gaming industry.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> You mean, turn it into a pachinko machine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has, but companies shouldn't act like the victim to get sob stories, I just want to see Konami crash and burn.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2018)

ertaboy356b said:


> You mean, turn it into a pachinko machine.


we call them pokies here


----------



## linuxares (Feb 26, 2018)

Not only is the game trash, but microtransactions and save slots buy make it even more trash. It's a Konami game! (now days)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 26, 2018)

bwa hahahah ign are now moderating every single post made in the comments section about this trash !


----------



## Boricausufire (Feb 26, 2018)

Why this does not amaze me? FucKonami has done it again.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2018)

I foresee konami's future...




Spoiler



Are you sure you want to see it? There is no "unsee" option...


Spoiler


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2018)

^ it'll be true too


----------

